# Ανοιχτή συνάντηση για το χαράτσι στα «μπλοκάκια» [Τετάρτη 14/9, 8 μ.μ.]



## rogne (Sep 8, 2011)

*Ανοιχτή συνάντηση για το χαράτσι στα «μπλοκάκια» [Τετάρτη 14/9, 8 μ.μ.]​*




Η εικόνα από τη _Λεξιλογία_​
Οι έκτακτες εισφορές του Μεσοπρόθεσμου Προγράμματος (ανάμεσά τους και το περίφημο «τέλος επιτηδεύματος», το χαράτσι στους εργαζόμενους με «μπλοκάκι») θα αρχίσουν να επιβάλλονται μέσα στον Σεπτέμβριο. Ήρθε ο καιρός να περάσουμε κι εμείς στη δράση: να οργανώσουμε τις συλλογικές μας αντιστάσεις απέναντι στην εκστρατεία που έχει εξαπολυθεί εναντίον όλων μας με στόχο την υποβάθμιση της ζωής μας. 

Στο πλαίσιο της ανοιχτής _Πρωτοβουλίας Εργαζομένων με Μπλοκάκι_ που συστήθηκε το καλοκαίρι, ο Σύλλογος Μεταφραστών Επιμελητών Διορθωτών καλεί όλους τους συναδέλφους που εργάζονται με Απόδειξη Παροχής Υπηρεσιών, ανεξάρτητα από το τυπικό εργασιακό καθεστώς τους (ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες, αυτοαπασχολούμενοι, υπάλληλοι) και την ειδικότητά τους (εκπαιδευτικοί, μηχανικοί, δημοσιογράφοι, μεταφραστές-επιμελητές-διορθωτές, γραφίστες, ψυχολόγοι, κ.ά.), σε ανοιχτή συνάντηση, την *Τετάρτη 14 Σεπτεμβρίου*, στις *8 μ.μ.*, στα γραφεία του Συλλόγου, *Μαυρικίου 8 & Μαυρομιχάλη, Νεάπολη Εξαρχείων*.

Παλιότερα κείμενα:

* _*Στην Ελλάδα του 2011, ποιοι δουλεύουν με «μπλοκάκι»;*_
* *Χαράτσι στα «μπλοκάκια»; Λέμε να μην πάρουμε...*​


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2011)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα είχαν μεγαλύτερη απήχηση τα καλέσματα αν κάποιες διατυπώσεις δεν κινδύνευαν να αποξενώσουν μέρος του ακροατηρίου. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι που πραγματικά πιστεύουν ότι έχουμε «εκστρατεία που έχει εξαπολυθεί εναντίον όλων μας με _στόχο_ την υποβάθμιση της ζωής μας» (η επισήμανση, δική μου). Σε αυτό το πράγμα που ενδέχεται να είναι εκστρατεία, μπορώ να φανταστώ _άλλους στόχους_ που έχουν σαν _αποτέλεσμα_ την υποβάθμιση της ζωής μας. Ελπίζω να πρόκειται για φραστικό ολίσθημα και όχι για λάθος ανάλυσης, μια και στη δεύτερη περίπτωση δύσκολα θα βρούμε άκρη. Αλλά, ακόμα και αν αποτυπώνει γνήσια την πεποίθηση κάποιας μερίδας του Συλλόγου, εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι σκόπιμο να αποξενώνονται οι μετριοπαθέστεροι ακροατές.


----------



## rogne (Sep 9, 2011)

nickel said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα είχαν μεγαλύτερη απήχηση τα καλέσματα αν κάποιες διατυπώσεις δεν κινδύνευαν να αποξενώσουν μέρος του ακροατηρίου. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι που πραγματικά πιστεύουν ότι έχουμε «εκστρατεία που έχει εξαπολυθεί εναντίον όλων μας με _στόχο_ την υποβάθμιση της ζωής μας» (η επισήμανση, δική μου). Σε αυτό το πράγμα που ενδέχεται να είναι εκστρατεία, μπορώ να φανταστώ _άλλους στόχους_ που έχουν σαν _αποτέλεσμα_ την υποβάθμιση της ζωής μας. Ελπίζω να πρόκειται για φραστικό ολίσθημα και όχι για λάθος ανάλυσης, μια και στη δεύτερη περίπτωση δύσκολα θα βρούμε άκρη. Αλλά, ακόμα και αν αποτυπώνει γνήσια την πεποίθηση κάποιας μερίδας του Συλλόγου, εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι σκόπιμο να αποξενώνονται οι μετριοπαθέστεροι ακροατές.



Φραστικό ολίσθημα, όχι. Λάθος ανάλυσης, πιθανώς. Διαφορά οπτικής, μάλλον. Μπορούμε να μείνουμε προς το παρόν στην "υποβάθμιση της ζωής μας", που είναι φανερά το επείγον και το εμφατικό, και νομίζω ότι θα τη βρούμε την άκρη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2011)

Δεν χρειάζεται να απαντάς αμέσως. Εγώ περίμενα να πέσει το νήμα στο κάτω μέρος της λίστας.
:)


----------



## rogne (Oct 3, 2011)

Είδα αυτό και είπα να διατυμπανίσω ξανά την πεποίθησή μου ότι _έχει εξαπολυθεί εναντίον όλων μας μια εκστρατεία με στόχο την υποβάθμιση της ζωής μας_...

*Έρχεται νέα σφαγή, με κατάργηση των συλλογικών συμβάσεων!*

Χέρι και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα είναι αποφασισμένη να βάλει η τρόικα καθώς οι επικεφαλής του κλιμακίου ζήτησαν κατάργηση της Εθνικής Συλλογικής Σύμβασης Εργασίας ή μείωση των βασικών μισθών από τον υπουργό Εργασίας και Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης Γιώργο Κουτρουμάνη. Από τη μεριά του, ο υπουργός φέρεται να αντέτεινε ότι είναι ένα θέμα για το οποίο δεν έχει τη δικαιοδοσία να απαντήσει και πως θα πρέπει να το μεταφέρει στον πρωθυπουργό.

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, η τρόικα ζήτησε την κατάργηση της Εθνικής Συλλογικής Σύμβασης Εργασίας ή την άμεση υπογραφή νέας που θα φέρει μειώσεις μισθών.

Τις επιφυλάξεις του για το θέμα της Εθνικής Συλλογικής Σύμβασης φέρεται να εξέφρασε ο Γ. Κουτρουμάνης. Τα στελέχη της τρόικας ζήτησαν και τριετές πάγωμα της επικύρωσης των κλαδικών συμβάσεων και ο υπουργός Εργασίας αντιπρότεινε να προωθούνται όσες κλαδικές συμβάσεις προβλέπουν μηδενικές αυξήσεις.

Οι δύο πλευρές συμφώνησαν στην επέκταση των ειδικών επιχειρησιακών συμβάσεων και σε επιχειρήσεις οι οποίες απασχολούν λιγότερες από 20 εργαζόμενους.

Σημειώνεται ότι η κυβέρνηση δεν έχει δικαιοδοσία να εμπλέκεται στις διαπραγματεύσεις μεταξύ συνδικάτων και εργοδοτών για την υπογραφή της συλλογικής σύμβασης.

Στο Άρθρο 22 του Συντάγματος, τόνιζεται ότι: "Με νόμο καθορίζονται οι γενικοί όροι εργασίας, που συμπληρώνονται από τις συλλογικές συμβάσεις εργασίας συναπτόμενες με ελεύθερες διαπραγματεύσεις και, αν αυτές αποτύχουν, με τους κανόνες που θέτει η διαιτησία".

Την ίδια ώρα ο εκπρόσωπος του ΔΝΤ ζητούσε επιπλέον μέτρα για να μειωθεί και άλλο ο στόχος του ελλείμματος το 2011 και το 2012.

*Παπανδρέου*: Δεν είμαστε Ινδία

Το θέμα σχολίασε και ο πρωθυπουργός κατά τη διάρκεια συνάντησης που είχε με βουλευτές του ΠΑΣΟΚ της Περιφέρειας Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας φέρεται να είπε ότι στην Ελλάδα έχουμε Εθνικές Συλλογικές Συμβάσεις Εργασίας και θεσμούς που προστατεύουν τους εργαζόμενους, δεν είμαστε «Ινδία» και ούτε πρόκειται να γίνουμε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2011)

«Δεν είμαστε Ινδία και ούτε πρόκειται να γίνουμε» ήταν το σχόλιο του Γ.Παπανδρέου. «Μολών λαβέ» απαντά η ΓΣΕΕ. 
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231131413

Συγχωρήστε με που θα γίνω κυνικός, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι σε ποιο ποσοστό ανεργίας θα πάρουν πίσω τα νταηλίκια και τις περήφανες δηλώσεις. Έπρεπε να είναι κανείς μάγος για να το δει να έρχεται; Δηλαδή, πώς θα κάνεις την οικονομία πιο ανταγωνιστική, όπως λένε από την αρχή, όταν δεν κάνεις κάτι για τους άλλους τομείς που θα σε κάνουν ανταγωνιστικό; Στο τέλος, όλα τα λύνεις με τον εύκολο τρόπο: φτηναίνεις την εργασία. Άλλωστε, μικρή χώρα είμαστε, καταφέραμε να είμαστε και ο πιο αδύναμος κρίκος, θα κάτσουμε να φάμε όλα τα πειράματα για την αυριανή Ευρώπη.


----------



## Resident (Oct 4, 2011)

1. Η Ινδία αποτελεί κέντρο λογισμικού, πλέον.
2. Παρά τις ανισότητες λόγω κάστας, έχει την μεγαλύτερη αστική τάξη σε απόλυτο αριθμό και ποσοστό, παγκόσμια.
3. Έχετε συνειδητοποιήσει πόσο καλύτερα είναι τα Indian Institute of Technology από το ΕΜΠ, ΕΚΠΑ, Παν. Κρήτης και ΤΕΙ Αγουλινίτσας;
4. Το Μολών Λαβέ ήρθε, αν κατάλαβα καλά, από την ΓΣΕΕ (ΔΕΚΟ). Συγγνώμη, αλλά αν δεν είναι αδερφάκι, είναι ξαδερφάκι της ΑΔΕΔΥ.
5. Στον ιδιωτικό τομέα έχουμε ήδη υποστεί μειώσεις, έχουμε συνάδελφους σε μερική απασχόληση και τέλος έχουμε, κάποιοι από εμάς, αναγκαστεί να διώξουμε συναδέλφους.



nickel said:


> «Δεν είμαστε Ινδία και ούτε πρόκειται να γίνουμε» ήταν το σχόλιο του Γ.Παπανδρέου. «Μολών λαβέ» απαντά η ΓΣΕΕ.
> http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231131413
> 
> Συγχωρήστε με που θα γίνω κυνικός, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι σε ποιο ποσοστό ανεργίας θα πάρουν πίσω τα νταηλίκια και τις περήφανες δηλώσεις. Έπρεπε να είναι κανείς μάγος για να το δει να έρχεται; Δηλαδή, πώς θα κάνεις την οικονομία πιο ανταγωνιστική, όπως λένε από την αρχή, όταν δεν κάνεις κάτι για τους άλλους τομείς που θα σε κάνουν ανταγωνιστικό; Στο τέλος, όλα τα λύνεις με τον εύκολο τρόπο: φτηναίνεις την εργασία. Άλλωστε, μικρή χώρα είμαστε, καταφέραμε να είμαστε και ο πιο αδύναμος κρίκος, θα κάτσουμε να φάμε όλα τα πειράματα για την αυριανή Ευρώπη.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2011)

Απορίες:
Πήγα στο List of minimum wages by country, αλλά στην Ινδία λέει:
«N/A; varies according to the state and to the sector of industry; state governments set a separate minimum wage for agricultural workers»
και στο Μπανγκλαντές (που νομίζω ότι συνανέφερε ο πρωθυπουργός):
«1,800 Taka (€17) a month; set nationally every five years by the National Minimum Wage Board in a tripartite forum industry by industry».

Εδώ πάλι:
http://www.payscale.com/research/IN/Country=India/Salary
για έναν πτυχιούχο στην Ινδία αναφέρει ότι ο μισθός κυμαίνεται από Rs 273,139 ως Rs 769,966. Αυτό είναι περίπου 7-12 ευρώ. Τι είναι αυτό το ποσό; Ωροκάματο, μεροκάματο ή μηνιάτικο;


----------



## psifio (Oct 4, 2011)

Σίγουρα είναι τόσο; Γιατί εγώ τα βγάζω τέσσερα χιλιάρικα το κατώτερο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2011)

Resident said:


> 1. Η Ινδία αποτελεί κέντρο λογισμικού, πλέον.
> 2. Παρά τις ανισότητες λόγω κάστας, έχει την μεγαλύτερη αστική τάξη σε απόλυτο αριθμό και ποσοστό, παγκόσμια.
> 3. Έχετε συνειδητοποιήσει πόσο καλύτερα είναι τα Indian Institute of Technology από το ΕΜΠ, ΕΚΠΑ, Παν. Κρήτης και ΤΕΙ Αγουλινίτσας;
> [...]


 
1., 3.: Και οι ρωμαϊκές γαλέρες ήταν ταχύτατες και αποδοτικότατες, καμάρι των καπετάνιων τους και καύχημα των αφεντάδων, τους σκλάβους όμως δεν τους ρώτησε κανείς.









2.: Με τιμονιέρη τα νούμερα, τις στατιστικές και το "Γιες, Μάστερ", σιγά-σιγά ή μάλλον μάνι-μάνι, γινόμαστε όλοι νομιστεράκια.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 4, 2011)

psifio said:


> Σίγουρα είναι τόσο; Γιατί εγώ τα βγάζω τέσσερα χιλιάρικα το κατώτερο.


 Βλέπω ότι το 1 ευρώ μετατρέπεται σε 66 Ρουπίες Ινδίας, άρα είναι αδύνατο οι 270.000 ρουπίες να είναι 7 ευρώ, σωστά;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 4, 2011)

nickel said:


> για έναν πτυχιούχο στην Ινδία αναφέρει ότι ο μισθός κυμαίνεται από Rs 273,139 ως Rs 769,966. Αυτό είναι περίπου 7-12 ευρώ. Τι είναι αυτό το ποσό; Ωροκάματο, μεροκάματο ή μηνιάτικο;


Αυτό είναι από 4.147,16 έως 11.690,64 ευρώ. Μάλλον ετήσιο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2011)

Κάποιο λάθος θα έκανα με κάποιον μετατροπέα πάνω στη βιασύνη μου. Αυτά τα 4 χιλιάρικα είναι προφανώς ετήσιος μισθός, οπότε 350 περίπου το μήνα. Τώρα ήρθαμε στα... συγκρίσιμα ποσά.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 4, 2011)

Το θέμα είναι να συγκρίνεις μισθό με κόστος ζωής, όχι μισθούς μεταξύ τους.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 4, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Το θέμα είναι να συγκρίνεις μισθό με κόστος ζωής, όχι μισθούς μεταξύ τους.



Εμ, βέβαια... Κι έτσι, η καλή μας κυβέρνηση, μας έσωσε από την τρισκατάρατη επιστροφή στη δραχμή και την καταστροφική υποτίμηση, υποτιμώντας μόνο τους μισθούς μας και την αγοραστική μας δύναμη! 
Είπε _δεν θα γίνουμε Ινδία_, γιατί μας ετοιμάζει για πιο οικεία και κοντινά πρότυπα, π.χ. Βουλγαρία...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 4, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι πολλαπλής φύσης: από τη μία, υπάρχει η κορφή της πυραμίδας του κατεστημένου, πολιτικού και μη, που θέλει με κάθε τρόπο να μην του πάρουν τα κεκτημένα του, ακόμα και εις βάρος των υπόλοιπων, και από την άλλη οι υπόλοιποι, που με κάθε τρόπο θέλουν να κρατήσουν την κατάσταση ως είχε ως τώρα (ρουσφέτια, φοροδιαφυγή κτλ), και όλα αυτά μέσα σε μια γενικευμένη κρίση, και σε μια χώρα προβληματική από κάθε άποψη, με τεράστιο έλλειμμα ισοζυγίου, που δεν παράγει και σπουδαία πράγματα.

Το τρομαχτικό είναι ότι λεφτά δεν υπάρχουν. Το ακόμα χειρότερο είναι ότι η κατάσταση αντιμετωπίζεται με σπασμωδικές κινήσεις, αλλά χωρίς ουσιαστικά αποτελέσματα. 

Ο δε αρχηγός της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης απευθύνθηκε σε ανώτερη αρχή, αλλά φήμες που λένε ότι η αρχή τον αγνοεί μέχρι να της πάει λαμπάδα ίσαμε το μπόι του ελέγχονται ανακριβείς (σε ποια χώρα θα μεταναστεύσουμε, είπαμε; )


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 4, 2011)

daeman said:


> 1., 3.: Και οι ρωμαϊκές γαλέρες ήταν ταχύτατες και αποδοτικότατες, καμάρι των καπετάνιων τους και καύχημα των αφεντάδων, τους σκλάβους όμως δεν τους ρώτησε κανείς.
> 2.: Με τιμονιέρη τα νούμερα, τις στατιστικές και το "Γιες, Μάστερ", σιγά-σιγά ή μάλλον μάνι-μάνι, γινόμαστε όλοι νομιστεράκια.


Εσύ καλά την έxεις, τραγουδάς από τώρα τα calypso.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Εμ, βέβαια... Κι έτσι, η καλή μας κυβέρνηση, μας έσωσε από την τρισκατάρατη επιστροφή στη δραχμή και την καταστροφική υποτίμηση, υποτιμώντας μόνο τους μισθούς μας και την αγοραστική μας δύναμη!
> Είπε _δεν θα γίνουμε Ινδία_, γιατί μας ετοιμάζει για πιο οικεία και κοντινά πρότυπα, π.χ. Βουλγαρία...



α) Δεν μας έσωσε ακόμα, έχουμε μέλλον μπροστά μας. (Έτσι κι αλλιώς, δεν θα είναι η κυβέρνηση που θα μας σώσει από την επιστροφή στη δραχμή.)
β) Στα σενάρια, όπως τα αντιλαμβάνομαι, η «εσωτερική υποτίμηση» θεωρείται καλύτερη λύση από την επιστροφή στη δραχμή.
Αλλά, όπως λέει η Palavra, αυτό που θα μετράει στο τέλος θα είναι με ποια αγοραστική δύναμη θα καταλήξουμε. Και βέβαια, η ανταγωνιστικότητα τσεκάρει πρώτα άλλα δέκα στοιχεία προτού φτάσει στο εργατικό κόστος. Ποιος εγγυάται ότι το πεινασμένο δημόσιο δεν θα γίνει τώρα πιο διεφθαρμένο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2011)

Από τον εκνευριστικά libertarian Lolgreece (που στηρίζει με δεκάδες στατιστικά τα άρθρα του). Το σύμβολο *>* σημαίνει "μεγαλύτερο", "καλύτερο", δεν δείχνει κατεύθυνση όπως στα γλωσσικά, τα δικά μας. Τα χρώματα, δικά μου:

Whether one wants Greece to default or to start paying down its debt, maintaining a primary surplus is a necessary condition. As I have documented, for the first year under austerity the primary deficit did in fact fall. Then its trajectory reversed sharply. There are several reasons for this.

Topmost is the fact that the Government and the IMF ignored the latter’s own research which points out that the various means of reducing the deficit can be ranked as follows in terms of outcomes for employment and GDP:

cutting benefits > cutting public spending > increasing direct tax > cutting public investment > increasing indirect taxes.

[...]

Simply put, in the cause of political expediency, our Government delayed cuts to benefits and instead front-loaded the contribution of indirect taxes (remember, the best and worst way to cut the deficit respectively). It then proceeded to more than double the originally intended contribution of the public investment budget, effectively killing whatever recovery might have been possible in the womb. The result was, predictably, a deeper recession than expected, [...]​
κλπ κλπ. Και φυσικά, public benefits είναι όλα αυτά που χάνονται τώρα ατάκτως...


----------



## Resident (Oct 4, 2011)

Επίσης, δεν έχετε σκεφτεί το πόσο σκούρος ή ανοικτός είναι ο απόφοιτος. Οι "ανοικτοί μπλε", από ένα παλιό ανέκδοτο, ή wheaty in color έχουν μεγαλύτερη πέραση στην subcontinent .


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2011)

Το ζήτημα δεν είναι βεβαίως οι μισθοί στην Ινδία, κι η Ινδία ήταν ατυχέστατη επιλογή γιατί ανήκει στις οικονομίες που αναπτύσσονται ραγδαία και ανεβαίνει αντίστοιχα το βιοτικό επίπεδο κι οι μισθοί. 
Το ζήτημα ήταν νομίζω αν οι συλλογικές συμβάσεις του ιδιωτικού τομέα έχουν κάποιο νόημα. Σε γενικές γραμμές, οι συλλογικές συμβάσεις λειτουργούν σαν κατώτατα όρια κι όπως γίνεται συχνά με τα κατώτατα όρια, οι μισθοί δεν ξεπερνούν πολύ το όριο. Θεωρητικά όταν υπάρχει ζήτηση ο μισθός του περιζήτητου καθορίζεται από την πιάτσα, συνήθως πολύ πιο πάνω από τη σύμβαση. Όταν δεν υπάρχει ζήτηση/ υπάρχει υπερπροσφορά, είναι περιοριστική η σύμβαση; Η πράξη έχει δείξει ότι δεν είναι, γιατί υπερπροσφορά υπήρχε στην Ελλάδα εδώ και πολλά χρόνια σε όλους τους κλάδους και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν συχνά να δέχονται οι εργαζόμενοι (ο καθένας χωριστά, κι όχι συλλογικά πλέον) χαμηλότερο μισθό παράνομα ενώ ο ΟΑΕΔ, η εφορία, το ΙΚΑ, τα συνδικάτα κλπ έκαναν τα στραβά μάτια. Κι όχι μόνο σε μικρές επιχειρήσεις αλλά και σε μεγάλες. Αυτό βεβαίως το αγνοούν οι αλλοδαποί ειδικοί και κάνουν ότι δεν το ξέρουν οι δικοί μας.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 4, 2011)

Πάνω σε αυτό που λες, να σου απαντήσω από την δική μου εμπειρία: η συλλογική σύμβαση των μηχανικών με όλα τα επιδόματα και τις αυξήσεις που όριζε ανάλογα με την τριετία, άτυπα ίσχυε και για μας τους ε.ε. (μπλοκάκηδες, δελτιοπάροχους, οιονεί μισθωτούς). 
Στις καλές εποχές, ήταν η βάση από την οποία ξεκίναγε ο μισθός. Τα τελευταία χρόνια, ήταν το "μαξιλάρι" κάτω από το οποίο λίγοι εργοδότες -και πάντως όχι τα μεγάλα γραφεία- τολμούσαν να πέσουν. 
Δεν θέλω να φανταστώ τι θα γίνει τώρα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2011)

Θεωρητικά ακόμα κι αν καταργηθεί δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα για τους ήδη εργαζόμενους. Για τις νέες προσλήψεις ίσως αλλάξει κάτι. Το ζήτημα είναι λίγο πιο πολύπλοκο βέβαια και το ερώτημα είναι: η συλλογική σύμβαση είναι εμπόδιο στις επενδύσεις; Αποτρέπει την επιχειρηματικότητα; 

Εγώ θα έλεγα όχι, γιατί από τη μια τα κατώτατα όρια δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα υψηλά ακόμα κι όταν δεν παραβιάζονται, και από την άλλη υπάρχουν πιο σοβαρά ζητήματα που αποτρέπουν τις επενδύσεις και την επιχειρηματικότητα. Αλλά πιθανόν να είναι πιο δύσκολο να διορθωθούν τα άλλα και η λύση απελπισίας να είναι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε σαν κίνητρο τους χαμηλούς μισθούς. 
Είναι όμως λύση απελπισίας ή είναι μέτρο που μπορεί μεν να ζορίσει πολλούς αλλά θα έχει θετικά αποτελέσματα π.χ. μείωση της ανεργίας; Δεν ξέρω την απάντηση και υποθέτω την ξέρουν οι ειδικοί. Οι Ισπανοί έκαναν το ίδιο πριν μερικούς μήνες. Η Ελλάδα έχει πάρα πολλές μικρές επιχειρήσεις με υπαλλήλους άτομα της οικογένειας και του στενού περιβάλλοντος.


----------

